# Seiko parts wanted .



## rogart (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi all.

First time here and second time trying to find the right thread on this sale and trade forum. I am looking for some parts?

1: A 7005-8052 dial in almost any condition as long as it has dialfeets and dateframe. Must be original.

2: Hands for 6309-7040 in good condition. Maybe someone has done a mod and has them around. Only original of interest.

3: Bezelinsert 6309-7040 Original.

//Roger


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Maybe I have misunderstood but this isn't a sale and trade forum.

This is a forum for Watch enthusiasts.

Good luck with your search try Cousins for the parts you need, though some members may be able to help.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

PC-Magician said:


> Maybe I have misunderstood but this isn't a sale and trade forum.
> 
> This is a forum for Watch enthusiasts.
> 
> Good luck with your search try Cousins for the parts you need, though some members may be able to help.


 Eh? He posted it in wanted section and since we also have a for sale section I would say that as long as you abide by the rules then this is very much a sale and trade forum. Noting in what he posted suggests to me that he isn't a watch enthusiast. Or maybe it is me misunderstanding your point?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2016)

it is in the right section so everything OK

had a good search rogart..cant help ..sorry


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Padders said:


> Eh? He posted it in wanted section and since we also have a for sale section I would say that as long as you abide by the rules then this is very much a sale and trade forum. Noting in what he posted suggests to me that he isn't a watch enthusiast. Or maybe it is me misunderstanding your point?


 No problem.


----------

